# A good Cheese book?



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

With my birthday coming up, I have decided I would really like a book on cheese. Not making cheese, but the flavors of cheese, how to put together a cheese plate, other foods to go with cheese, wines and cheeses, and the sort.

Any recommendations? 


Thanks guys,
Gummy-Bear


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Max McCalman has very pretty cheese books. The CHeese Plate (?) is great and give you lots of plating tips. My favourite cheese book is the least expensive: The CHeese Lover's Companion by the late great Sharon Tyler Herbst is a must for any serious cheese-head. No picures but thorough info on just about every cheese.

For something a little lighter (a novel), you must read "Blessed are the Cheesemakers" by Sarah-Kate Lynch. A very pleasant late-night read.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cheese Primer by Steven Jenkins is the one I have. I like it pretty well.

Phil


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I got the Cheese Lover's Companion for my birthday, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## migirl (Mar 4, 2007)

My favorite cheese book is CHEESE a Connoisseur's guide to the worlds best. The authors are Max McCalman and David Gibbons. I had the pleasure of meeting Max and speeking with him at an Epicurian Event in Traverse City Michigan. Great Book.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I second that. It's helped me with my cheese plates and shopping...

I haven't checked out the one you got for your birthday, but it sounds great.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Cheese Primer is now on my wish list. I enjoy the book, it's a lot of information and very useful, directed to the home cook/entertainer with basic storage information in the front. I am enjoying it greatly, getting laughed at by the boyfriend for reading it cover to cover.


----------

